# Seachem root tabs



## neueklare_ein (Jan 25, 2012)

It's actually just a little discussion on Seachem Flourish Tabs.
Has anyone used it before? Is it effective?

To be frank, I have been using it for the past two weeks but I don't really see any significant difference. But the nice thing about it is that the nutrients it leaches stay in the substrate and so it's less likely to cause algal bloom like liquid nutrients, which I think is really nice.


----------



## elwray (Mar 9, 2012)

I started using them in a 29g tank with a plain gravel substrate about a month ago. Within a week, the plants seemed to perk up slightly. But since then, I haven't seen any significant improvement.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

I've used these in my old 90 gal and they worked perfectly. you can def see improvements in plants.. I've had great success with those tabs

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## elwray (Mar 9, 2012)

Do you use these in conjunction with other fertilizers? Do you follow the placement radii guidelines on the container or use more/less? 
These root tabs are my first ever venture into fertilizing my aquarium plants, so it's entirely possible they are providing the same nutrients as my tap water, and not what the water may be deficient in. Perhaps I need to try a different fertilizer compound.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

I used those tabs and ei dosing. but the improvement in plants was obvious. I did not follow the guidelines. I actually let them sit for a month or so after the required replacement. also what I did since those things are frigging huge is cut then into smaller pieces and evenly scattered them around my substrate.

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## elwray (Mar 9, 2012)

oscarsx said:


> I used those tabs and ei dosing. but the improvement in plants was obvious. I did not follow the guidelines. I actually let them sit for a month or so after the required replacement. also what I did since those things are frigging huge is cut then into smaller pieces and evenly scattered them around my substrate.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2


I introduced some new plants to the tank, and split the tabs into smaller pieces this time. We'll see how it works this way!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I used Osmocote + root tabs in my last setup and they worked great...too great really. I know that isn't the same as Seachem but just a general "Yes, root tabs do work" statement. Keep in mind though, if the plants you have aren't root feeders then you will probably not see a lot of improvement and in that case you need to dose the water column.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

I stopped using Seachem root tabs, and switched to Tetra lily grow tabs, which are richer in NPK in addition to traces. The important note is to also provide light and CO2, otherwise nutrients poison plants.


----------

